# mad river hatch chart



## jamie329 (Mar 11, 2005)

hey guys!!!!!!!

I am really glad to find this site. I was a big fan of the gofishohio site and bam, it was all messed up. 

anyhow, does any one know how i can obtain a hatch chart for the Mad River? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, and it is good to see you all here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

jAMIE: I know this is not exactly what you're looking for but go to www.mvff.us click on local waters then click on Mad River. They have some of the patterns, and when to use them listed. Sign into the message board and ask them there I'm sure someone can help you!! Are You Just starting to fish the Mad or have you been fishing it for awhile? If you're not doing anything Sat. morning they are supposed to be having a work day. Check out the site above for more info!!!!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Jamie: Also check out www.tumadmen.org they have some of the bugs listed as well as some patterns that work as well. If you want to send me a PM and i'll try to help you out some more!


----------



## jamie329 (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for the info flytyer. And no, i'm not new to the mad river, although i feel like i am at times. I went about a month ago, two sundays in a row, the first sunday i caught several and had alot of fun, but the very next sunday i went and didn't catch a single one.

I have been thinking about getting with the mad men and trying to help on the mad some. I live a little over two hours south of urbana, but i fish the mad a couple times a month. Are you involved very much on the mad river?


----------



## jamie329 (Mar 11, 2005)

yeah, i saw their bugs, but it wasn't very informative, i was looking for something a little more. but thanks anyway!!!!!!!!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Jamie: I live about an hour and half north of the mad. I also have days like that you do good one day and not so hot the next. I try to help when I can get away, sometimes it's more than others, but any help is greatly appriciated!!! The guys that show up are really a nice bunch and will help all they can with any of your questions, just ask!!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Jamie: try tumadmen web site go the links page go to Jorge Villares page then the mad river, personal log of M R hatchs, I'll Keep looking maybe I can find more info for you.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://jorgeddr.home.att.net/madhatch.htm


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a copy of hatch charts but would have to ask Brian at Mad river Outfitters if I can copy them and post them as they are out of his book. But you could also call him and ask if he has a hatch chart to give away or I could e-mail it to you if you want me to. Get ready for black stoneflies to start anytime now. If you really want to catch some fish or dries the black stone hatch will be the one to do it with . If Clear Creek is closer for you hit it as I've had 40 plus fish days down here with the stones. E-mail me and I'll give more info Later Matt [email protected] put black stonefly's or hatch chart in subject.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jamie329, hey, I have one I can send you, ( my scanner doesnt work right now) drop me a PM with address and Ill get it right out to you, It really is a vaugue piece of work and doesnt show some of the minor hatches like stoneflies, midges and some of the drakes, craneflies etc. but it does give you the basics like most hatch charts.

Actually the tiny black winter stone is somewhat active from December through about April 15th, its a size 16, I have seen not as many this winter, not sure why other then the Midlle stretches have the most stoneflies and I havent spent as much time there with current flows.

Midges have been a staple in the standard midging holes scattered along the Mad this whole winter and in a few weeks the Blue Quills will start, then the Olives, then the Hendricksons for starters.

Give me a hollar and we will let you know what is happening up there.

Salmonid, 
MadMen TU , President


----------



## jamie329 (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys, I greatly appreciate it!!!!!!!!!


----------

